# Can't open downloaded music



## akak2424 (Apr 9, 2010)

I am trying to open music that I have downloaded from datpiff.com. Datpiff allows users to download mixtapes for free. (This site is legal. Artists and djs ditribute these mixtapes for free on this site for promotional use. These are not album songs.) In the past I have had no problems downloading and opening these mixtapes. Normally I would save the the mixtapes as a zip folder on my computer. However, I think I messed this process up. After downloading a mixtape, I changed the "open with" option to "open with iTunes." Now all of the mixtapes I have downloaded no longer are folders (each mixtape no longer has the folder icon next to its name). Rather, the mixtapes have the iTunes logo next to its name. In the past, in order to open and listen to a mixtape, all I had to do was double click on the mixtape folder. However, now when I try to double click or open a mixtape, my iTunes program pops up but nothing happens (a song doesn't play and I do not see the tracks of the mixtape). How can I fix this problem? PS I have Windows Vista.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Right click on one of the music files, and select "open with", then select the program you want to use, tick the box, "always use this program to open this type of file", hit Ok

.


----------



## akak2424 (Apr 9, 2010)

That is exactly what caused the problem. Before I could open a mixtape file fine by just double clicking on it. However, ever since I right clicked one of the mixtape files and chose "open with" iTunes, I have had problems. I want to play the song in iTunes, so it makes sense that I would choose "open with" iTunes. But like I said before, now whenever I try to open the file, iTunes will pop up but the song will not play.


----------



## aldouslls (Oct 21, 2008)

What media player do you use before changing the default program for audio files to itunes? What is file extension of the song you downloaded, maybe it is not supported by iTunes. Or maybe your downloaded song is corrupted, try downloading it again. Hope this helps...


----------

